# Ukc american bullies



## quaterboy22

what are your thoughts on the UKC regersting American bullies ?


----------



## Carriana

http://www.gopitbull.com/bullies-101/75970-score-am-bully.html


----------



## Katey

I think it is a step in the right direction. Great news if it is happening.


----------



## ames

Katey said:


> I think it is a step in the right direction. Great news if it is happening.


Really? They are jut allowing pictures to decals a dog is a bully. It's not for conformation and the registry will be filled with none confirmed dogs from the get go. I would have no problem if they were treating the breed as every other breed in their organization. So weird they are still singled out. I am glad more are understanding that it is its own breed but allowing any dog that looks the part is bs for me.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Carriana

Ames they actually will be offering conformation starting next year.

United Kennel Club: United Kennel Club Announces Additional Information Regarding the American Bully Breed


----------



## rocthebully

This is good for the bully world!, I wonder if a lot off people critisized any other breed when it was going through these stages , I wish I was around when the apbt was being created.


----------



## Katey

ames said:


> Really? They are jut allowing pictures to decals a dog is a bully. It's not for conformation and the registry will be filled with none confirmed dogs from the get go. I would have no problem if they were treating the breed as every other breed in their organization. So weird they are still singled out. I am glad more are understanding that it is its own breed but allowing any dog that looks the part is bs for me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Are they really only relying on pictures?

I had hoped not.

Do you not think that from here on in it will be under stricter control? If they allow the dogs in that make up the breed now will it not lead to consistency with time? Within this registry that is.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Katey

rocthebully said:


> This is good for the bully world!, I wonder if a lot off people critisized any other breed when it was going through these stages , I wish I was around when the apbt was being created.


I think most other breeds had a very clear set definition of what they were going at when they began the breed. I think that probably made the petitioning easier.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

And times were different back then


----------



## Just Tap Pits

The apbt also never had multiple "classes" of conformation....


----------



## rocthebully

I know its crazy how there's so many classes but hope that comes to an end some time soon.


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If anything the number will grow....


----------



## ames

Katey said:


> Are they really only relying on pictures?
> 
> I had hoped not.
> 
> Do you not think that from here on in it will be under stricter control? If they allow the dogs in that make up the breed now will it not lead to consistency with time? Within this registry that is.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yeah by pictures at this time and only allowing the Classic to be registered.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Katey

ames said:


> Yeah by pictures at this time and only allowing the Classic to be registered.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


The optimistic part of me thinks that's a good idea.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

If the ukc is going to start with only one category and stick to just one category and start gr ch out dogs that fit the standard only I'll start being more optimistic about the American bully. My biggest problem is the multiple classes, ignoring the past and obvious cross breeding of more than am staffs to apbt, the close minded "you just dnt get it" comments, and finger pointing at everything else... 

If the ukc is only back by the "reputable" ppl, breeders, and dogs it'll be a huge step in the direction they claim they want and are.


----------



## DieselsMommie

I always, always say: how did an AmStaff x APBT create bullies. I get the classic and standard class, but some really do look like English bulldogs with "pit bull" heads

I'm not gonna lie, I did like that XL bully in that video I posted the other day. But if I'm gonna have a 100lb + dog I think I'd like to go the bandog route. I'm also not going to deny that I don't think I'm ready for a bandog at all, D is 55lbs and he's a freaking handful, I couldn't imagine a dog weighing more then me.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

DieselsMommie said:


> I always, always say: how did an AmStaff x APBT create bullies. I get the classic and standard class, but some really do look like English bulldogs with "pit bull" heads
> 
> I'm not gonna lie, I did like that XL bully in that video I posted the other day. But if I'm gonna have a 100lb + dog I think I'd like to go the bandog route. I'm also not going to deny that I don't think I'm ready for a bandog at all, D is 55lbs and he's a freaking handful, I couldn't imagine a dog weighing more then me.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That dog you posted is just a slop bred mutt. All they wanted was size. I wouldn't trust those dogs mentally. You could very well get a dog like redogs "bob" out of those dogs. You also have to look since those are sized based dogs if he actually throws his size. Really steep price for an unproven mixed breed size bred dog. I only know of 1 breeder who has a size and health guarantee for their big dogs.


----------



## Katey

Just Tap Pits said:


> If the ukc is going to start with only one category and stick to just one category and start gr ch out dogs that fit the standard only I'll start being more optimistic about the American bully. My biggest problem is the multiple classes, ignoring the past and obvious cross breeding of more than am staffs to apbt, the close minded "you just dnt get it" comments, and finger pointing at everything else...
> 
> If the ukc is only back by the "reputable" ppl, breeders, and dogs it'll be a huge step in the direction they claim they want and are.


Things what I'm hoping they're doing

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DieselsMommie

Just Tap Pits said:


> That dog you posted is just a slop bred mutt. All they wanted was size. I wouldn't trust those dogs mentally. You could very well get a dog like redogs "bob" out of those dogs. You also have to look since those are sized based dogs if he actually throws his size. Really steep price for an unproven mixed breed size bred dog. I only know of 1 breeder who has a size and health guarantee for their big dogs.


Yeah my sister paid a lot for hers. Apparently the sire & dam were huge with big heads, no papers no nothing. Her dog didn't come out that way at all.

I wonder what other kinds of dogs were thrown in there to get that size. That's what I am saying, how does an AmStaff & APBT create FIVE different classes? I'm not knocking them at all, I'm just really curious

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I *think* that dog is a cane corso mastiff blend of sorts. 

As to the rest "the proof is in the pudding" as they say... with the "exotics"(to my understanding they aren't recognized as a class) its obvious ebs, pugs, bostons, and such were bred in the "xxxxxxl" dogs are obviously mastiff influenced.


----------



## Ebar

Nope he's an apbt my uncles friends dads wifes sister knows him. Purest pit around.....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> This is good for the bully world!, I wonder if a lot off people critisized any other breed when it was going through these stages , I wish I was around when the apbt was being created.


I love how people who aren't involved with the American Bully or the ABKC think that the UKC accepting it is so good for the Bully World.

In my personal opinion, people that want to register their bullies with the UKC have dogs that can't cut it in the ABKC-- the true holder of the American Bully studbooks. We created the breed name, criterion, standards, and studbooks for the breed. At the end of the day, it doesn't affect me because I will never have any part of it, hell my American Bullies aren't even UKC registered as it is, ABKC only.


----------



## MSK

They Register them

United Kennel Club: United Kennel Club Announces the Recognition of the American Bully


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

MSK said:


> They Register them
> 
> United Kennel Club: United Kennel Club Announces the Recognition of the American Bully


Yes, I've been well aware of this.


----------



## MSK

I'm half asleep I'm sorry excuse me I didn't notice what post I was one LOL


----------



## Just Tap Pits

I wont comment on my opinion of the abkc but I still believe that to ever make them a true breed they need to cut all the classes and quit gr ch trash dogs.


----------



## Adison

They're just trying to get payed ABKC all day


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

What Adison said

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

pitbullmamanatl said:


> I love how people who aren't involved with the American Bully or the ABKC think that the UKC accepting it is so good for the Bully World.
> 
> In my personal opinion, people that want to register their bullies with the UKC have dogs that can't cut it in the ABKC-- the true holder of the American Bully studbooks. We created the breed name, criterion, standards, and studbooks for the breed. At the end of the day, it doesn't affect me because I will never have any part of it, hell my American Bullies aren't even UKC registered as it is, ABKC only.


I was just trying to be positive, this "bully movement" is moving in the wrong direction and something needs to happen soon before these money hungry kennels that breed these unhealthy dogs destroy it..


----------



## Adison

ABKC will never be destroyed all these "money hungry" kennel wont be around long them dogs are just a "FAD"


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

rocthebully said:


> I was just trying to be positive, this "bully movement" is moving in the wrong direction and something needs to happen soon before these money hungry kennels that breed these unhealthy dogs destroy it..


Sorry it isn't. Of, course ppl who have little involvement with the community think this because they know nothing of the improvements and strides that have happened since the ABKC formed in 04.

True ABKC and bully supporters will have no part in the UKC bully bull ish.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Adison said:


> ABKC will never be destroyed all these "money hungry" kennel wont be around long them dogs are just a "FAD"


Truest shit I've heard you say all night homie

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

Adison said:


> ABKC will never be destroyed all these "money hungry" kennel wont be around long them dogs are just a "FAD"


I didn't mean the ABKC would be destroyed , but it is apart of the bully movement so it would be affected in some way and I hope it is just a "FAD" cause its ruining the breed.


----------



## rocthebully

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Sorry it isn't. Of, course ppl who have little involvement with the community think this because they know nothing of the improvements and strides that have happened since the ABKC formed in 04.
> 
> True ABKC and bully supporters will have no part in the UKC bully bull ish.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Yes, I do agree cause Roc will be registered with the ABKC, and yes I think this is just a way to get money in regards to the ukc, and by "lil involvement" what do you mean? , cause there's a lot of people that have a lot of involvement with the community and there the very same ones breeding these dogs, I'm new to this but did a lot of research before I even got my first American Bully and still continue to do so and disagree with all the negative ish goin on in the bully game.


----------



## Bullydog75

I know the thread is old , but I have a female bully and when I called the UKC to ask about registration options I was basically told that they don't plane on denying dogs that apply for AM Bully registration. I said "so if you get an application and the dog is 100 % nothing like a bully you will still allow them to register as am bully" and the answer was yes . With that said I told them I will be getting my papers how they are , ukc apbt and registering her as AM bully with the ABKC. I told her goodluck because you will have every dog under the sun registered as AM Bully just so the breeder can sell them as such and make big money.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Bullydog75 said:


> I know the thread is old , but I have a female bully and when I called the UKC to ask about registration options I was basically told that they don't plane on denying dogs that apply for AM Bully registration. I said "so if you get an application and the dog is 100 % nothing like a bully you will still allow them to register as am bully" and the answer was yes . With that said I told them I will be getting my papers how they are , ukc apbt and registering her as AM bully with the ABKC. I told her goodluck because you will have every dog under the sun registered as AM Bully just so the breeder can sell them as such and make big money.


Exactly....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## rocthebully

Bullydog75 said:


> I know the thread is old , but I have a female bully and when I called the UKC to ask about registration options I was basically told that they don't plane on denying dogs that apply for AM Bully registration. I said "so if you get an application and the dog is 100 % nothing like a bully you will still allow them to register as am bully" and the answer was yes . With that said I told them I will be getting my papers how they are , ukc apbt and registering her as AM bully with the ABKC. I told her goodluck because you will have every dog under the sun registered as AM Bully just so the breeder can sell them as such and make big money.


That is funked up homie and so true!! Abkc is the only way!!


----------



## duramacr

rocthebully said:


> That is funked up homie and so true!! Abkc is the only way!!


A ukc dog is cleaner and more correct
Then an abkc dog anyway that's why
They don't have a problem with it.
Now try registering an abkc dog in
The ukc and it will be more difficult.
My blue amstaff has no bully blood
And looks very bully. It's grey fox,
Iron bear booda blood. I know I would
Have no problem registering her in
Abkc .


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

duramacr said:


> A ukc dog is cleaner and more correct
> Then an abkc dog anyway that's why
> They don't have a problem with it.
> Now try registering an abkc dog in
> The ukc and it will be more difficult.
> My blue amstaff has no bully blood
> And looks very bully. It's grey fox,
> Iron bear booda blood. I know I would
> Have no problem registering her in
> Abkc .


I don't think you quite understood this post. First, in order to be registered with the ABKC originally you had to have papers with UKC/ADBA/AKC. 10 years later more and more dogs are ABKC registered only, as mine are. Anyway, nobody with ABKC only papers is going to go register their dog with the UKC as an APBT it isn't possible unless registered as an American Bully now that they are recognizing them and the UKC is basically accepting anything into their "stud books" no matter what the ped or dog looks like.


----------



## duramacr

Really, is that why the ukc has a list of abkc breeders who tried to register
their dogs and were denied. The reason being that the abkc dogs are swinging
towards exotics and pockets, so the ukc can tell right off the bat their mixed
dogs with hung papers. Mr. Shepard's modern gottyline dogs are on that list.
That list is floating around here somewhere but I forgot where I saw it. I think
on the UKC website.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

duramacr said:


> Really, is that why the ukc has a list of abkc breeders who tried to register
> their dogs and were denied. The reason being that the abkc dogs are swinging
> towards exotics and pockets, so the ukc can tell right off the bat their mixed
> dogs with hung papers. Mr. Shepard's modern gottyline dogs are on that list.
> That list is floating around here somewhere but I forgot where I saw it. I think
> on the UKC website.


Yes, Ed Shepard is on that list; however, no American Bully should be registered with the UKC this day and age anyhow. They have only a few breeders on that list and the reason he was put on the list is due to the nuber of offspring. Honestly, it is a small percentage of dogs compared to the people who still register their dogs with the UKC. There have been dogs that have been denied registration due to lacking breed type for an APBT and I have no issue with that. The ABKC is the only registry for the American Bully so this whole UKC registering the American Bully but will accept pretty much anything is straight garbage.


----------



## Bullydog75

duramacr said:


> A ukc dog is cleaner and more correct
> Then an abkc dog anyway that's why
> They don't have a problem with it.
> Now try registering an abkc dog in
> The ukc and it will be more difficult.
> My blue amstaff has no bully blood
> And looks very bully. It's grey fox,
> Iron bear booda blood. I know I would
> Have no problem registering her in
> Abkc .


Just my opinion here, The point I was making in my previous post was that the UKC said that they do not plane on denying dogs that apply for single transfer from UKC APBT to AM Bully even if they look like game dogs . Now that is from the rep I spoke with. I don't know if that's how will will always be but I can say that is not going to help anything. Second is your AM Staff, What was used to create the AM Bully when they started the breed ? Why wouldn't the ABKC register him if he looks bully and has AM Staff in him.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Bullydog75 said:


> Just my opinion here, The point I was making in my previous post was that the UKC said that they do not plane on denying dogs that apply for single transfer from UKC APBT to AM Bully even if they look like game dogs . Now that is from the rep I spoke with. I don't know if that's how will will always be but I can say that is not going to help anything. Second is your AM Staff, What was used to create the AM Bully when they started the breed ? Why wouldn't the ABKC register him if he looks bully and has AM Staff in him.


The ABKC would register his dog.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bullydog75

Yes , my response was to dura , I got the impression that they thought the abkc shouldn't register their dog because of the AM Staff and not bully.


----------



## Bullydog75

I hear a lot of people talking about the AM Bully being bad and the modern breeders producing dogs that are incorrect and look like English bulldogs. So there is only one option when a breed gets to this point, that is for all registries to tighten up the standard and stick to it. Take a few steps back and start producing and registering correct dogs that are like the ones that started this breed. That means regardless of paperwork , if the dog is 12 inches, so bowed out he cant move, and has such a short muzzle he cant breath, then they get denied and so do litters from them. Do that for awhile and this breed will start turning around and there will be much healthier dogs out there.


----------



## Lbdagod

there will be a standard first by weeding out all the b.s that they are calling American bully
with some standards then meeting with conformation . I think the bully world will be better for this


----------



## gpbkool

My baby bully @ 8 months


----------



## gpbkool




----------



## gpbkool

My American Bully @ 10 months


----------



## gpbkool




----------

